# 2010 Coachman Clipper pop up help



## pan4au (Apr 4, 2017)

I found a good deal on a pop up camper. I went to look at it today. It has electric lift on it. The owner went to raise it and the main cable broke about 2 foot from the winch. Has anyone had to replace this cable and if so, how hard is it to replace? TIA


----------

